# "The Cordoba" humidor - any good?



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

I need to buy a new humidor - started out with a 50 ct and it's filled to the gills (yeah I know, I DID read to buy larger than I thought I'd need, but did I do it? Hell no!)

I've seen lots of sites selling a 200 ct humidor called "The Cordoba"
which looks great, but priced all over the place from around $70 to $160+

Does anybody know something about it? Why are the prices so different, are some genuine and the other knock-offs?
Also the wood inlay looks a bit light colored for Spanish cedar to me, or am I just paranoid?

I mean, $70 for a 200ct humidor sounds like a great deal... too good? See pictures here.

(don't want to focus on any particular vendor, so the link just goes to google images).


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Get a cooler. :tu

(you'll end up with one eventually anyway)


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd love to know where you saw this for 70 bucks. I don't know anything about it, but it IS tempting!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

DBall said:


> Get a cooler. :tu
> 
> (you'll end up with one eventually anyway)


:tpd:

:ss


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

DBall said:


> Get a cooler. :tu
> 
> (you'll end up with one eventually anyway)


:tpd: Its the sad truth. Once you've joined this site, there's no going back. I first joined and got a 25 count humi free with a sampler, then moved up to a 75 count, then I got a small cooler, now I am about to buy a big cooler. Oh and this was in a matter of about 6 months. Do yourself a favor and go straight to the big cooler.


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

The Cordoba is a good humidor, I have been using one for about 6 months now and have had not problems. I changed out the stock humidifier with 65% viper beads and it works great. The only thing I will say is that it says it will hold 200 sticks but in my experience that is only if you smoke small ring gauge cigars. I primarily smoke 50+ RG sticks and it will hold in the neighborhood of 100 of them.

I picked mine up off of EBAY and with shipping it came in around $75.00, money well spent.

Hope this helps


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a "50ct" humi. Then went to a 48qt cooler. Do youself a favor get a cooler. Then save up for a nice cabinet.


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the replies!

*DBall* et al.: well yeah... but I'm *trying* to force myself not to go all-out on them stogies... 
If I start a big cooler then there won't be anything to prevent me from blowing all my dough on cigars!

I'm just thinking that a bit of a larger humidor would at least allow me to store a box or two...

But yeah, the slope beckons!! :hn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

People always recommend getting the cooler and while thay may be where you end up having a humidor that size is always nice to have. If you end up with a cooler you can use the humi to hold singles and cigars that are ready to smoke while your cooler hides out of site.

I have no experience with this humidor but just make sure that is line with Spanish cedar (not veneer) and that you use beads and good digital hygrometer. Then you will be set until you slide a little further down the slope.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :ss


:tpd: :tpd: :tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't worry, no matter how small you buy you'll buy more than enough to over fill it anyway. Doesn't matter if it's this month or the next. =)


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

DBall said:


> Get a cooler. :tu
> 
> (you'll end up with one eventually anyway)


A Cooler and a nice looking Humi is the way to go, without a doubt!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Put your pretty stuff in the humi...and all your NC and boxes in your huge 178qt cooler humidified with beads!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Is that the humidor made by Chrysler?










MCS


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ditto the cooler idea, it'll be a couple months max before you get one anyway


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Is that the humidor made by Chrysler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had a humi like that I would want it to say welcome to Fantasy Island every time I open the door.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Is that the humidor made by Chrysler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of leather is that?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> What kind of leather is that?


That would be "rich, Corinthian leather" my fine friend!

MCS


----------

